
Don't Get Distracted - colinprince
https://www.calebthompson.io/talks/dont-get-distracted/
======
gitgud
I enjoyed that, there is some guilt in building software. You never know how
it could be used, like Facebook being used to sway elections, bully people...
it seems like ANY technology can be weaponized.

(Also the menu on the top left resembles a swastika by the way.)

